# about to buy auto-sleeper



## 101058 (Sep 20, 2006)

hi helpers. we have seen a auto-sleeper on a peugot chassis. its 2.8 td,
2004, rear lounge, cycle rack, awning, dual fuel hob with oven and grill, among other things. its window price at brownhills is £29,995 but we think we can get it for 27,000 or 28,000.

does any one know about this model and if this is a good price.

also does anyone know where there is a winter storage area for mh as we have no drive. we live in Chesterfield.

Also what is a HEKI


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

sha33er said:


> ....
> 
> Also what is a HEKI


A maker of roof vents (and probably more) but a Heki is normally shorthand for a Heki vent.

Regards frank


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, sha33er

Don't know off hand what model it is that you're talking about. Is it the Inca EL? (going from latest website)

Can't help on the price - you'll have to find out what model it is, and search on the internet to see how it compares.

What I will say is that the Auto Sleepers vans are of high quality (especially for a UK-built motorhome). Purs is comfortable, and very pleasurable to live in.

Good luck on your purchase.

Gerald


----------



## Robin (May 1, 2005)

sha33er said:


> hi helpers. we have seen a auto-sleeper on a peugot chassis. its 2.8 td,
> 2004, rear lounge, cycle rack, awning, dual fuel hob with oven and grill, among other things. its window price at brownhills is £29,995 but we think we can get it for 27,000 or 28,000.


A few thoughts (though I have no experience of this 'van)
Auto sleepers are reputed to be one UK manufacturer that build real motorhomes - they've been building them a long time and don't build caravans.
Dual fuel hob is a gimmick - even if you have hook up it takes too long too warm up and we only used our as plate for sticking hot dishes and pots on to cool down.
I would think that you should get at least 105 off the ticket price at this time of year, especially as the new 2007 'vans are just trickling through with completely new base Peugeot/Fiat chassis


----------



## Robin (May 1, 2005)

Obviously meant 10% and not 105 pounds!! :roll:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Storage*

Hi

Look at www.cassoa.co.uk for storage sites.

In Sheffield, www.parkwaysecurestorage.co.uk

Rapide561


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

You dont say what model it is, but judging from the price and description it could be a Ravenna one of the styrofoam models. The 2.8 is a good engine which many prefer to
the Transit which is the other base vehicle for this model (if it is a Ravenna)
There is no harm in trying to get the price down, certainly at this time of the year and as pointed out in another the reply the new Sevel Chassis are on the way which will reduce the value of the old ones


----------

